# Social Welfare Factsheet Budget 2013



## gipimann (5 Dec 2012)

Link to the budget fact sheet from Dept of Social Protection

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Topics/Budget/Bud13/Documents/budfact13.pdf

Changes which weren't announced in the Minister's Speech:

- Back to Education Allowance will now be equalised to the customer's previous SW rate (at the moment, it's increased to the maximum rate).
- There will be a standard rate of €160 paid to persons on the Back to Education Allowance if they were on an age-related reduced Jobseeker payment (applies to persons under 25)
- Back to Education - Cost of Education Allowance (€300) will be abolished for new and existing participants.
- Back to School Clothing & Footwear Scheme payments reduced by €50
- Jobseeker's Benefit cut from 12 to 9 months, or from 9 to 6 months for persons who have less than 260 (5 yrs) contributions.


----------



## frash (5 Dec 2012)

Respite Care Grant down from €1,700 to €1,375


----------



## gipimann (5 Dec 2012)

Thanks frash, I realised I'd missed that one after I posted.


----------



## milly123 (6 Dec 2012)

Re the back to education allowance.  What if an recipient is not entitled to social welfare due to not satisfying a means test or being previously self employed ? I guess they will get nothing and possibly have to give up their course ?


----------



## gipimann (6 Dec 2012)

The qualifying criteria for Back to Education Allowance state that you must have been in receipt of, or be eligible for, a qualifying SW payment immediately prior to commencing the course, so I'm not sure how someone without a SW payment could get Back to Education Allowance?


----------

